# red fish



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

how do i catch red fish of the bob sykes. all that bites when i fish for reds is white trout. any advice helps.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

get some fresh mullet n put a chunk of it on the bottom

or better yet, get some live menhaden or lys


----------

